# Snail breeding



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

So i have had a singular gold Inca snail for about 6 months now. i am starting to get interested in breeding them and I wondered if there were any specifications 

Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get a second snail.


----------



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

I think that one just needs a mate and time to get busy? Fairly sure nerites are the only one that has the brackish water requirement


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, just a mate, Inca snails are the same as gold mystery snail and have both sex organs but need a mate to stimulate them, they will both lay eggs.


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

ye i mean i kinda realized that


----------

